# X Box Live Membership help needed



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

My son set up his Gold membership last year on my bank card. I lost the card and subsequently have a new one. With the new card being a different number the renewal has obviously been declined (he has been very busy with work and had not been using his xbox)
Now it wont let him downgrade his membership to a silver account as he cannot afford the Gold at the moment.
He has changed his email address etc and now we cannot even log in to the billing part.
Has anyone else experience this problem and how did you get round it?
And does anyone know how I can contact the helpline (not the US one) so I can call them and get this sorted because right now he cannot use his xbox at all?

Thanks


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

uk customer support : 0800 587 1102

not sure on opening hours though


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

think you can pay monthly via credit debit card, think its a fiver a month, also you can get 12 month gold cards off ebay for around 30 quid which also works out cheaper then through xbox


----------



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks will try the Uk customer support.

He doesn't want a Gold membership at the moment though he just wants the Silver as he is not on it as much as he was


----------



## Bigbash22 (Aug 25, 2008)

Silver membership is free i think, not a 100% that you can play online tho.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I may have read this all wrong but I thought it automatically downgraded you to silver once gold runs out, unless the email change is ****ing this up ? And as bash says I dont think silver allows online gaming.


----------



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

I know what silver does as I have that myself. He cannot afford the Gold at the moment. The problem is that it is not giving him the option to downgrade to silver because the card (that was lost) was declined when it came up to renewal which he doesn't want to do anyway)
The main problem is it is not giving him the option to do this from his xbox as it wont even let him sign in to xbox live


----------



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

I have just logged in online to try and sort this out and it only gives me options to add new cards. Not to cancel it.... it is really frustrating the way they have done totally un-user friendly!


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Bigbash22 said:


> Silver membership is free i think, not a 100% that you can play online tho.


i dont think you can


----------



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

I gave x box live a call this morning and got straight through. They have cancelled the expired card and the declined card off the account so now he can go back to Silver membership.
The reason they said they don't allow people to do it is so that no one else can go in and cancel your x Box live account. Which is fair enough.


----------

